# How to Skip Leg Day (Video)



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2013)

he sounds like hes from nj


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 2, 2013)

This dude is a db but damn his videos r funny.


----------



## amore169 (Sep 2, 2013)

I only watched the first minute, I couldn't take his voice anymore.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 2, 2013)

That's some funny shit.


----------



## Jada (Sep 3, 2013)

Lmao that was funny


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 3, 2013)

This guys channel is called Bro Science.. I fucking love it but its one of those things if you haven't experienced the real assholes like this then the dudes making fun of it may not come across well.. My favorite one is locker room  etiquette


----------



## italian1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Fucking crying I'm laughing so hard. Locker room one is great. My sisters husband looks exactly like the my new haircut guy. Always send those videos to him and everyone he knows busting his balls. This dick looks the same so looks like I just got a shitload more ammo in my arsenal. Lol


----------

